# 1964 gravely



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

This is on ebay......I have never seen one like this!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Front wheel drive? Looks totally undercover for the time period. Wonder who'll end up with that?


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Mark, This was Gravely's first attempt to make a rider. It was called a Westchester. They were made in 1964 and part of 1965. They did not make the grade and Gravely felt that they could not correct all of the problems they had with this machine, so they tried to buy back what were sold that year and half. Some of them slipped through the cracks, and every now and then you will come across one. They had a 10 horse engine and as you see you could bolt the Gravely attachments to this machine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So, are they sort of like a warehouse forklift, in that they are front wheel drive and have the steering on the rear axle? Kinda reminds me of an Impala grill. Too neat!


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Its different for sure! Im not sure what the bid is as of right now.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Yes that is correct, they steer from the back. The top piece covering everything, like the engine, frame, etc, is all one piece fiberglass.


----------



## knightofni79 (Sep 28, 2010)

That is my studebaker Gravely its my item on Ebay item number 220675727733. It is a cool tractor


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much is it up to now, anyone know?


----------



## uncle1reb (Dec 1, 2010)

Knight, how much did you get if you don't me asking. I have a Westchester II that I'm putting up for sale.


----------

